# Wolf Guard Battle Leader - worth it?



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey everybody. I'm just curious to hear the opinions of the members on Heresy-Online on the new Space Wolves' Wolf Guard Battle Leader. Is he worth his cost? The Wolf Lord isn't exactly expensive and boasts some seriously impressive stats (though his wargear is slightly lacking in exchange). Then there's the Wolf and Rune Priests who are definitely stiff competition.

So I ask you - is the Wolf Guard Battle Leader worth his points? If you were to take him, what equipment would you give him? What unit would you attach him to (if any)? Do any of the Sagas jump out at you as good choices for a Battle Leader?

Discuss!


----------



## trog (Apr 6, 2009)

I say not worth the point having him. if i HAD to, say in a 500pt team up id just up him to standard termy armour but wolf/Rune preists so much better then him. (P.s JotWW suks against I4)


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

i wondered about this in the previous SW codex aswell.. i think the battle leader was 60 points, the wolf lord was 75. considering that back then they both had access to the armoury so had all the same options, i couldnt ever think of a situation where i couldnt spare an extra 15 points..


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, it's interesting. Right now the Battle Leader is 30 points cheaper than the Wolf Lord, which makes him the cheapest HQ choice in any of the updated Space Marine Codex books (leaving just the Black Templars, really).

I've been trying to find the niche that he fits and I think I might've found it - leading a Pack of Sky Claws so they aren't screwed over by their Headstrong rule. This might be especially effective against some armies like the Guard or even vanilla Marines. The Saga of the Hunter might be effective too, if by joining the Skyclaw Pack he'd give them the ability to Outflank. Toss him a jump pack and Frost blade and you have a relatively cheap HQ that keeps the Skyclaws under control and assists them with units that they'd normally struggle with.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

IMO, there's pretty much no reason for a WGBL unless you're just absolutely desolate for points and need an HQ unit, but even then...

He's 30 points cheaper than a Rune Priest (which are almost mandatory) or a Wolf Priest. Both of them come with a power weapon (or better) along with awesomerules which, when you factor in the cost of the PW, are ridiculously cheap for as kickass as they are. (Hell, just to give a WGBL a PW and 4++ you're paying +10 over a wolf priest and not getting any of the special rules)

I even have a hard time justifying Wolf Lords considering how good the priests are, really.

Even if you just want a relatively cheap leader for a TW pack, you;re probably better off paying the handfull of extra points for Canis.

SW have a really strong HQ selection, and WGBLs are a decent value, but they're the weakest option in that category.

I'm kind of disappointed that they didn't give any special rules to the WL and WGBL to make them more attractive like they did with Captains and Chapter Masters.

And as far as their cheapness goes, don't forget that the SM captains and masters have a 25pt piece of wargear factored into their costs. If you want your big bad wolves to have the 4++ their 'nilla brethren have you see most of that points saving evaporate


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Really, the priests should be about 30-40 points more expensive to make it on par with other choices/other armies HQs. As it is, the WGBL just doesn't get a look in because those few extra points get you so much extra power.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Exactly. He's not *bad* really.

He's just not as hellishly good as everyone else


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Wolf lords are acceptable for use, in my opinion, in games over 1500 pts. the rune priest is the best bargain in the new dex, with the benefit of not having to pay for his psychic powers. he has an unbelievably good choice of psychic powers and a force weapon that practically rapes daemon. A wolftooth necklace is mandatory for him as well. i found terminator armour to be expensive in the new dex, as are wolf claws(for power armoured WGBL and WL) ulrik the slayer is fucking amazing this dex, definitely going in my army. the hq choices are very strong, but the WGBL is the weakest of a strong bunch. i would really only use one for a fluffy army(like mine) but not for competitive play


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

in small games I would use him, or if I had an army theme ("OMG" say the forum users "what the heck is this theme stuff??????.....does it have cheese?") and I would keep him how I'd keep my wolf lord, cheap and cheerful, give him a frost blade and a jump pack, and I'm done, stick him in a skyclaw unit with a fist and have him add some extra punch to them and keep them under control.

but of course if were going for more "point effective" and "competitive" Bullshit, then a wolf priest and jump pack would do I guess.

but in either case I wouldn't waste pts on sagas better spent on numbers.


----------



## Truthteller (Sep 2, 2009)

I initially wrote off the Sagas but having looked at them more closely, I'm thinking that some of them could be very useful. 
Saga of the Bear makes your IC an Eternal Warrior - that makes the Nob with a PK lurking in a 30 man unit a lot less dangerous as well as helping you shrug off sniping Lascannons and Force Weapons. If you're running a Wolf Lord with a WG bodyguard as a wrecking machine this Saga could be good news. 
Saga of the Warrior is another powerful uplift especially if faced with a horde army.

The big question is are they good value for money? You'd need to do some fancy simulations but my gut says that Saga of the Bear will keep your guy alive longer than Terminator armour and it's in the same price range (depending on what other kit you are giving the Lord).

The WGBL doesn't grab me. The Lord has better stats and slightly more choice of gear. SW are a CC army. You need a leader who can go toe to toe with the big guys. That means he will usually need a PF or Thunderhammer otherwise his Str4 is really going to limit his killing power. That's my main concern with the Wolf Priest; he doesn't hit hard enough. The Rune Priest is different. He can stay back and provide support with his powers, BUT you'll need a plan for talking out the oppo's big boys -he won't do it reliably. 

TT


----------



## trog (Apr 6, 2009)

actually WGBL might be good for my 3rd HQ (after Ragnar n Generic Rune priest)? with the jump pack put him with the riddiculous priced skyclaws (honustly paying full price for Ws3 Bs3 with no cheap WG option) he's good enough to keep them in line with there melta and cheap enough not to care if he gets snotted :grin: Now ive got to try it


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

That's a waste in my mind.

The sheer fact that skyclaws need a 100 point IC to make them even remotely worth taking shows that they're a waste. You;re basically paying 100 points for the ability to use your meltagun properly...that's an expensive melta


----------



## trog (Apr 6, 2009)

true but ive just got to try it once, just to say ive used some of the most unnessesery units in the codex and this gets the skyclaws and WGBL in anyway i might even get a good laugh. ( i play 40k for fun and laughs so them getting snotted would do nicely)


----------

